# A feature I'm sure we'd all like to see...



## CloudsBreak (May 2, 2006)

I'd like to see a feature where you can select multiple shows / programs for deletion like you would with emails... would make it easier imo to clean out ones now playing folder instead of havin to delete one by one.


----------



## CloudsBreak (May 2, 2006)

Over 20 unique hits and not one piece of input yet... c'mon guys lol... gotta show some interest if we wana try to show TiVo we want this.


----------



## Troy J B (Sep 27, 2003)

This is not very important with 1 button delete.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

May I sugest that this get moved into the right forum of the Suggestions?

OP, next time please post this in the correct forum, however we all make mistakes so don't take this as an attack. Welcome to the boards.


----------



## Lukej (Apr 28, 2006)

CloudsBreak said:


> I'd like to see a feature where you can select multiple shows / programs for deletion like you would with emails... would make it easier imo to clean out ones now playing folder instead of havin to delete one by one.


My keyboard got crazy one day as I was deleting an e-mail in outlook. Not only did it delete every single e-mail, but when I momentarily was able to get it to switch to the deleted items folder to bring them to the inbox, it kept deletng them permanently instead. In the end, there were some people who never heard back from me or me from them.

So, I kinda don't trust myself with such mega-deletion powers.


----------



## CloudsBreak (May 2, 2006)

Oh forget it..

Note to mod just delete this post.. god knows why I even try..


----------



## dtreese (May 6, 2005)

Silence can be an answer of sorts, although maybe not the one you wanted.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

CloudsBreak said:


> I'd like to see a feature where you can select multiple shows / programs for deletion like you would with emails... would make it easier imo to clean out ones now playing folder instead of havin to delete one by one.


Maybe modify this, when looking at group views of Now Playing be able to delete the entire group. This is useful as sometimes we get to watch our SP live and have it recorded as a just in case therefore today had to delete 10 shows, it was easy with the one button delete, but would be nicer to highlight the folder and use one button delete on it.


----------



## CloudsBreak (May 2, 2006)

Since I doubt this will get much attention... this will most likely be the last reply I make unless I see some positive replys to the original post... as far as deleting a program by accident its not like its all to hard to recover with the recently deleted folder but when you have a 400 gig drive and over 50 programs you wana delete one button delete or not still is a pain in the a** imo... so what if u accidently delete one program u wanted to save while deleting 50 its not like u cant recover it as ive already stated... but seriously on the tivo.com help forums theres also alot of people askin for the same thing as me in the original post...



Einselen said:


> Maybe modify this, when looking at group views of Now Playing be able to delete the entire group. This is useful as sometimes we get to watch our SP live and have it recorded as a just in case therefore today had to delete 10 shows, it was easy with the one button delete, but would be nicer to highlight the folder and use one button delete on it.


Even this is a good suggestion if you wana delete an entire folder full of season stuff you dont want anymore... but I'm refering to stuff that doesnt go in folders like movies etc... god knows im not the only one who has over 20 - 30 movies saved if not more that theyve just gotten bored with and dont want any more... and with a 400gb drive it kinda piles up easily , lol


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

CloudsBreak said:


> Since I doubt this will get much attention... this will most likely be the last reply I make unless I see some positive replys to the original post... as far as deleting a program by accident its not like its all to hard to recover with the recently deleted folder but when you have a 400 gig drive and over 50 programs you wana delete one button delete or not still is a pain in the a** imo... so what if u accidently delete one program u wanted to save while deleting 50 its not like u cant recover it as ive already stated... but seriously on the tivo.com help forums theres also alot of people askin for the same thing as me in the original post...


Maybe to get around the "accidental" delete then a security code, maybe even parental control, would have to be entered in order to delete that list. This security code feature should also be allowed to be enabled or disabled. Clouds, not a bad idea at all, especially with some fine tunning in feedback it is a plausable and practical one, especially for those with larger drives.


----------



## CloudsBreak (May 2, 2006)

Einselen said:


> Clouds, not a bad idea at all, especially with some fine tunning in feedback it is a plausable and practical one, especially for those with larger drives.


Exactly... right now I have a 400gb and plan on upgrading to a 500 soon (biggest ill EVER need) but still this is a good idea when u sit down to really think about it and yes something like this would need some "fine tuning" but like you said its a plausable and practical idea for those of us with larger drives...

Edit : as far as the security code thing thats good but in addition to that u can get a message or something saying to this affect "please go over the list of items you have selected for deletion... should you find a program has accidently been highlighted please unselect it... to confirm deleteion of selected items please press thumbs down three times and hit enter"


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

CloudsBreak said:


> I'd like to see a feature where you can...


They have a separate forum for this stuff
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=6


----------



## half.italian (Mar 11, 2006)

How hard is it to hit the clear button thirty times? Let them spend their time on something valuable.


----------



## Olde Fortran (Apr 22, 2006)

CloudsBreak said:


> Over 20 unique hits and not one piece of input yet... c'mon guys lol... gotta show some interest *if* we wana try to show TiVo we want this.


Right... *IF*.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

CloudsBreak said:


> Since I doubt this will get much attention... this will most likely be the last reply I make unless I see some positive replys to the original post...


I am positive this select multiple items will not be useful in the TiVo interface

since the undelete feature - you can hit the clear button (bottom left of most remotes) and it will delete in one easy step with no confirmation screen. easier than highlight a bunch and then deleting since you have to hot some button to highlight them all.

also make use of Keep at Most so that perhaps after the 5th or 10th show it will drop the last one anyhow. Basically - what is your behavior on recording/watching shows that has so many pile up at once that needs deleting? since the TiVo will delete shows as needed to record new ones anyhow what exactly is the use of this feature for most people?


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

ZeoTiVo said:


> I am positive this select multiple items will not be useful in the TiVo interface
> 
> since the undelete feature - you can hit the clear button (bottom left of most remotes) and it will delete in one easy step with no confirmation screen. easier than highlight a bunch and then deleting since you have to hot some button to highlight them all...


i was going to post the same thing

right now if i want to clear 30 shows from my now playing list its 30 button presses, with the new "feature" i would have to have 31 (30 to select the shows and 1 to delete)...that 1 extra push is pushing it...ha

but i do like the folder delete...lets do that


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

Take this a step further...Prioritized deletions.
(ie more flexible than the "SUID").
I can prioritize which ones I'd rather Tivo delete if it needs room. Since it normally goes first recorded, first deleted, this could allow someone to choose something non-important to delete (but recorded very recently) over something that was recorded a while ago. Yet still have the option to have that old one deleted if necessary.

Probably would be too complicated for some people, but it's a thought, anyway.

-Mike


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

There may not be much response because, for many of us, this is old. People have been asking for queing abilities for things lile multi-delete, play lists, etc, pretty much since TiVo shipped - at least since before I got my first one over 4 years ago. It has been asked many times, and it doesn't seem to matter.


----------

